# Speedometer cable testing/replacing



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Hey all... Just finished up my motor swap in my '92 sentra. Got parts left over as well but the new motors running great! At some point I apparently broke the speedometer cable because now the speedometer doesn't read mileage. I know where it connects to the tranny, is that just a twist connection or is there something special to disconnecting it from the transmission?? I will probably end up replacing it but haven't yet. (Its cold outside) Anyone know where you can find a new speedo cable?


----------

